# Miramar Beach



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey

Out a miramar for the last 2 hours with no bite???!? Idk if im doing something wrong or what but im using a carolina rig with a sand flea. Looks like this. 5Oz piramid bead steal leadrr than a size 3 or 4 hook. Its about 50 yards to 75 yards out. Am i doing anything wrong??


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

You don't need wire unless you're fishing for sharks, blue's or mackerel but since you're using a sand flea I assume you're after Pompano, Reds, or Black Drum. If you are fishing for Pompano, you need to ditch that leader and just get a pompano rig from walmart or something similar.. Usually less than $2. Unless the surf is pretty heavy, you can probably get away with a 4oz weight. Water is pretty dirty right now too, that's probably not helping your luck.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, does they rig need to be made out of flour or can i make one myself with braid??


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I have never seen anyone make a pompano rig out of braid, seems like you'd be stacking the deck against yourself. I would go flourocarbon or mono.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

here is a "cheaper" idea....how about rig up yourself a double dropper on your leader. just like what blackjeep mentioned...since you are using fleas. we are assuming you are after pomps, drums, or sheephead (i've caught those on flea). personally, i dont waste my money on rigs that are pre-assembled already. i usually make my own drop rigs. many folks like to used carolina rigs, but i have not had much luck using carolina rigs. although once in awhile i do change it up and see what will bite. most of the time i use drop rigs (single or double).


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

What is a drop rig?


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Blazerz65 said:


> What is a drop rig?



it is where the weight is at the bottom end and the hooks are above it


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Drop Rigs*



Blazerz65 said:


> What is a drop rig?





emon550 said:


> it is where the weight is at the bottom end and the hooks are above it


You're right but..

I have seen threads that describe a drop rig with short droppers.

The actual 'Drop Fishing Rigs' have the hook/lure tied right on the leader itself above the sinker. This method is especially deadly for Sheepshead. JMHO C2


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

the length from the weight and in between is up to the fisher. i like mine a little farther apart than others with my double-drop rigs. single drop rig, i like mine a foot up from the weight. oh, my drop rigs is assembled in my leader line itself. i don't use the 3-way swivel to create a "drop rig". mine is: the main line with leader and then my drop rig assembled. i used a double drop for pomps, and a single for slots/bull. (although i have caught most of the drums, sheeps, and pomps on a double drop rigs.) that is why it is rare that i use carolina rig.

the picture on the right is somewhat my drop rig is assembled:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I use 3 drops hoping two baits will make it to the water in this dang wind we are having this year


----------

